# It's official!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Félicitations!


----------



## zinnia (Nov 26, 2019)

Liz said:


> Félicitations!


Merci beacoup!


----------



## zinnia (Nov 26, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> Congratulations


Thank you!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Coincidentally, I had a very good friend at university named Bess (short for Basya), who at the time was dating a man named Kevin. They later broke up, but Bess finished her MD, has a lovely family, and is thriving working as a GP in western NY. She has partial hearing loss, and having a deaf physician who signs is a boon to the large deaf community in that area.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

huh.

That's neat.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations, wow that took a long time.


----------



## zinnia (Nov 26, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## zinnia (Nov 26, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Congratulations, wow that took a long time.


Thank you. Yeah, the CKC has been having issues ever since they implemented their new computer system


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome back to the forum.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## zinnia (Nov 26, 2019)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you!


Asta's Mom said:


> Welcome back to the forum.


I'm horrible at communicating! I love poodles and I like this forum so I'll try to participate more


----------

